# Rufus: Month 3



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Some more pictures of the Dufus from the past month (he'll be 4 months old in a week!)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha my twoi faves are the ears and the iceicel, lol but then the one on his back on the bean bag is cute.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable! I really love the last pic, you should frame it lol. Is he a first gen cockapoo? I've never seen one that looks so cockery.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> haha my twoi faves are the ears and the iceicel, lol but then the one on his back on the bean bag is cute.


ahahha he just dove onto his bean bag and his ears flopped out like that. I couldn't let it pass without taking a picture.



Enneirda. said:


> Adorable! I really love the last pic, you should frame it lol. Is he a first gen cockapoo? I've never seen one that looks so cockery.


My mom actually submitted it to the Boston Globe, the main newspaper here and they put it on the front page of the online version!
Yeah he is first gen. I couldn't believe how little his coat curled but I can see the poodle in the face sometimes when he's sitting the right way. I thought we'd have a curlier little dude but lucky for him he's still cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely .. his gorg curly ears..pictures are fab . That one on his back is great. Your weather makes it look practically tropical here. So Rufus is famous then .. you'll be stopped all the more x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I LOVE THE PICS!!! so CUTE! and look at him on the snow bank...Lady has been doing that one too lately with all of our snow that she loves....I am afraid that she will actually hate the summer with how much she loves snow.
My favs are the same 2 that kendal pointed out....Rufus and Lady have such similar ears!! and look at his wiskers!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are all fantastic pictures and what a cracking dog he is!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Fab photos love the sleeping ones ....so funny x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you, everyone!
Amanda- I was just saying the same thing about Rufus the other day... I think he will be so sad when the snow melts. He runs up these huge mountains of it so easily and with such joy. Even when we go for walks and I try to get him to walk nicely in the street he is constantly darting side to side to run up. He also likes walking along the ridge of them. Guess I better get him started with agility or his little heart will break.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> Amanda- I was just saying the same thing about Rufus the other day... I think he will be so sad when the snow melts. He runs up these huge mountains of it so easily and with such joy. Even when we go for walks and I try to get him to walk nicely in the street he is constantly darting side to side to run up. He also likes walking along the ridge of them. Guess I better get him started with agility or his little heart will break.


HAHAH no kidding..well at least we know they will be excited when winter comes back  The snow started to melt this morning....not that winter is near over yet...but lady looked at it like....WHY AM I SINKING!!!! lol
I love how Rufus has wiskers....Lady doesn't have any that I can see.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAH no kidding..well at least we know they will be excited when winter comes back  The snow started to melt this morning....not that winter is near over yet...but lady looked at it like....WHY AM I SINKING!!!! lol
> I love how Rufus has wiskers....Lady doesn't have any that I can see.


ahahah I also have been dealing with the sinking, but more on my end than on Rufus's end  really makes you think about your diet haha. "I could walk on this snow last night!"
Rufus has ridiculous wiskers ahah we tease him about having a funny mustache (even though its only on the sides not the front, sometimes it looks like a funny mustache) and a curly pointy head!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HIM AND LADY look so alike!!! hahah pic 2 I get that face all the time!!!! hahahaha love it!
I love that he has eyebrows too....lady not so much, her hair is so long...I have her a bath last night and I was teasing her that she had a hair cut like the beetles....that bowl cut...lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahaha bowl cut!
I have no idea if he will get longer or what since his body is SO short and straight but we'll see! At this rate he wont even need to get groomed that often (except his crazy long leg hair that gets covered in mud!)
I want more pics of Lady!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Awww! They're awsome photos...love the beanbag one!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

i also love the bean bag pic
so different and unique!!!!!
marzy
xx


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

marzy said:


> i also love the bean bag pic
> so different and unique!!!!!
> marzy
> xx


thanks, marzy!


----------

